# Job opportunities for a NIFTian



## ranjaniramani (May 6, 2014)

Hello fellow people,
I m Ranjani Ramani. i have recently uploaded my application for partner visa 309/100 and it has been 3 months waiting for the visa to be granted. I have done my Masters in Fashion Management from NIFT, kolkata; which is premier institute for fashion in India. I m trying to find out whether are there any work opportunities for the above qualification? i mean is this degree recognised in australia


----------

